# [S] Siemens S5 CP 527 Programmierer



## eYe (5 April 2011)

Nabend,

suche einen erfahrenen Programmierer für eine bestehende Siemens S5 Anlage mit CP527. Es geht um einen kurzfristigen Einsatz in Asien, wo einige Meldungen nachgerüstet werden sollen.

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


Schönen Feierabend,
eYe


----------



## Markus (13 April 2011)

nur so rein interesse halber - hat sich wer gemeldet?
ich meine jetzt zu der zeit, mal eben schnell, eine rarität in asien?

falls er es nicht gelesen hat kannst du ja mal den "question mark" ansprechen - wäre in diesem fall meine erste anlaufstelle...


----------

